# M-Edge vs OEM cover



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

I think that I love the M-Edge covers.  And I think that I want one.  But I'm not sure that I "need" one.

I use the OEM cover, and have done so for about a year.  The cover does it's job, and I have no urgent need to replace it.

However...  My Kindle is one of those whose battery cover tends to slide off now and then.  For those who have had similar issues with the battery cover and have used the M-Edge--did the M-Edge solve the issue, or does your battery cover still slide off?

I am thinking perhaps that the battery cover slides off easily because of the tab.  I also think I may be digging for a reason to get a new cover.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Veronica, the battery cover _can't_ slide off in the M-Edge. It's held at the corners, so there's no way it's moving! I was also OK with the OEM cover, but I decided to get an M-Edge for the same reason as you - the battery cover would occasionally come loose. It's a good cover, and the Kindle is quite secure in it.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I had the same problem with the original cover. The battery case would fall off and the Kindle would fall out. 

There is no such problem with the M-Edge case because the Kindle is very firmly held on all four corners. I've been pleased with my M-Edge.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Go...
Buy...

You know you want to!

Enjoy,
Eric


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

I received my red leather M-Edge a couple of weeks ago and LOVE it!  It holds the Kindle like a glove (nothing could fall out) and looks beautiful.  (still waiting for my M-edge light, though  ).  Enjoy!


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Y'all are bad influences!

I think the battery cover issue requires the purchase of an M-Edge.  Thank you for helping make that thoughtful decision.  

Is the M-Edge website the best place to purchase?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I was waiting until my OEM cover fell apart to buy a new cover but today the battery cover came off - again - and the Kindle fell on the floor - I was reading on the bed which is very high so it fell a long ways.  Thankfully the Kindle bounced on the edge of the bed first and then on the soft carpet and is fine, but it's time for a new cover.  I was leaning towards the Noreve but seeing that it would probably have the same issue as the OEM cover - battery cover coming off - I am ordering an M-Edge.  

The Oberon's are beautiful but just not my style.  A little too much for me and the lint/screen issue would drive me insane.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I bought my M-Edge through Amazon. As long as the price is the same, I don't think it makes a difference. At the time I bought mine, it was on sale, I think.  Thankfully, my Kindle has not made any more trips to the floor since getting the M-Edge.

I have the saddle color.

The Oberon covers look nice, but they're not really my style. I'm still waiting for someone to come out with the perfect cover in terms of the look I want.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Anybody have pictures of their covers?


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Y'all are bad influences!
> 
> I think the battery cover issue requires the purchase of an M-Edge. Thank you for helping make that thoughtful decision.
> 
> Is the M-Edge website the best place to purchase?


I bought my M-Edge from Amazon. Be sure to get the 'executive' style -- perhaps they only sell the executive style now. Also, you may as well cave and buy the e-illuminator light. I ordered mine separatly, but both from Amazon. Had to wait awhile on the light.

I love my M-Edge cover/light. It holds my Kindle very securely, the fastener is secure and it fits in my purse easily. The light is made for the cover and works well. I am please with both products and the service.

What color are you looking at


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I have two Medge covers, the older style Saddle, which I adore, and the newer style Marbled Red.  The Red one is taking longer to "break in".  The leather needs to relax and stretch a bit through use before it becomes just almost perfect.  I needed to stretch the corners myself so that they would stop pressing Previous Page on their own.  If the cover seems stiff, use it and it will loosen up.  A Kindle will never fall out of a Medge cover!
And there are Strangedog covers too, that you may want to consider.  I have several of those and they are very comfortable to use.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

I bought the Mocha Leather Executive Cover.  I can't wait for it to get here!!!  Of course, I had to order on a Friday after 5:00, so that's 2 1/2 days of waiting before the order will even be received.  C'est la vie!

The Mocha looks beautiful online, a deep, rich, chocolatey brown.  I hope it looks that good in person.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Anybody have pictures of their covers?


These are mine...well, were mine, I've given both of them away. These are the older style M-edge so I know they have changed a bit. I bought the red one in May and the saddle in June.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wondering... If I don't feel the *need* to have "Genuine Leather" can I save myself the extra $15 and get the synthetic cover?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> Just wondering... If I don't feel the *need* to have "Genuine Leather" can I save myself the extra $15 and get the synthetic cover?


I got the fake one, and I was perfectly happy with it until I got a skin that didn't match


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I received my m-edge cover Friday and I love it. I put the kindle it and shook it vigorously from all angles and it stayed in securely. If you're having problems with the battery cover, I would definitely get something more secure.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Is the M-Edge website the best place to purchase?


If you go through the Amazon link at the top of the page, Kindleboards gets a small percentage. Helps keep this board alive and well.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I bought an M-Edge cover and felt it was more than worth it.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I just recently bought an M-edge cover. Much better than the original. I will say i wasn't sure about it the first couple of days until I got it broken in. But now - i love it.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> If you go through the Amazon link at the top of the page, Kindleboards gets a small percentage. Helps keep this board alive and well.


Oops, I already ordered it. Sorry, Gertie, if I had known I would have gone through the Kindleboard link. On the bright side, my cover should arrive today!!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

My scheduled delivery date is sometime in March, but I went ahead and ordered the Tree of Life.  I hesitated to pick that one at first, I wanted to pick something that not EVERYONE had...

But in the end it looked so beautiful i couldn't resist!


----------

